# Who produces more waste?



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Who produces more waste: 2 cories or 1 oto?


----------



## 50galkid (Mar 17, 2012)

Well there is a very simple solution 

Corries are larger than otos so it produces more waste.
since there are 2 than it is obvious that the corries produce more


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I feel the need to point out Oto's shouldn't be kept alone and Cories prefer to be in schools of 6 or more.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

50galkid said:


> Well there is a very simple solution
> 
> Corries are larger than otos so it produces more waste.
> since there are 2 than it is obvious that the corries produce more


The above information is not true at all and is somewhat inaccurate in most situations. When taking into consideration the larger fish does not produce a higher bio load. The one who has a higher bio load is the bulkier one, the one that eats more, the messier one, and in some situations, but not all the larger one. Even in this situation an oto will easily produce a higher bio load compared to a Pygmy Corydoras, not Becasue it's larger. Because of its eating habits and how bulky it is. So taking into consideration of listing the preferred species of the particular species that you are speaking about would be great

Also, you are aware that Corydoras should ideally be placed in groups of 6+. So a group of 2 wouldn't be sufficient

Otos also should ideally be in larger groups around 3+ so 1 wouodnt do very well

Also. A note about your "blog"
You relise that about 50% of the information is correct and there are multiple spelling errors throughout the website


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Being algae eaters that graze constantly, my otocinclus used to poo everywhere. I only had two, but because there was so much soft algae for them in that tank, I would have to siphon on an almost daily basis.

However, their bioload is nowhere near as massive as something like a pleco, in fact it's fairly low. Even with that much waste I never saw any spike in ammonia readings.

I have never owned cories so don't have any experience there.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I did have a buddy for the otto but he died,im not sure why  and i will get him another oto and more cories, i only have two because that is all the pet store had at the time.
P.S. MO, thats what i thought (first comment)


----------

